

Agile is a process - Toshio

A few recent new stories on Slashdot and HN have led me to contemplate the definition of "agile" in the context of software development.<p>I believe "agile" is defined not by how to do certain things but by the purpose of avoiding technical debt. Therefore "agile" is synonymous with "whereby technical debt is avoided".<p>Does HN agree/disagree?
======
the1
Adjective: Able to move quickly and easily: "as agile as a monkey"; "an agile
mind".

so, in the context of software development, I picture a room full of code
monkeys changing their code in an agile manner as agile managers flip flop
requirements.

